
Better documentation – on the web and for LibreSSL [pdf] - sverige
https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon2018-mandoc.pdf
======
protomyth
This is a really information dense set of slides. It really shows how much
effort the whole OpenSSL -> LibreSSL actions required. The code is one thing,
but it also shows the complication in bringing documentation up to OpenBSD's
standards.

I am really interested in page 9 slide what is the better technique for screen
readers. Page 23 - 28 provide some really good programming advice.

